# How to estimate this lot



## Servidio (Jan 9, 2019)

Hello all,

This is my first post, so let me intro myself, my name is Jon. I have been plowing for someone for 7 years now but I have the opportunity to quote. I'm in NJ.

It's a restaurant. There will be about 20-30 feet of walks, and the rest is the 2 connecting lots.. the connection is a little bridge. Please help


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like more than 20, or 30' of walks. 
Is that a walk along the street?


----------



## Servidio (Jan 9, 2019)

oooo,... I only saw on the building.. so, 60-70'


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Servidio said:


> oooo,... I only saw on the building.. so, 60-70'


Have you been to the site and measured it?


----------



## Servidio (Jan 9, 2019)

yes, walked the back, just didn't walk to the street. I live around the corner


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Servidio said:


> yes, walked the back, just didn't walk to the street. I live around the corner


You may want to post dimensions, where snow can be stacked, what equipment you're using, etc.
You will most likely get some help with the time it will take and amount of salt needed. 
The costs will be up to you, because everyone has different rates.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Servidio said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post, so let me intro myself, my name is Jon. I have been plowing for someone for 7 years now but I have the opportunity to quote. I'm in NJ.
> 
> ...


So Jon,

This is what you do.

Get yourself a coffee (or whatever you drink that's not illegal to drive with) and go there. 
Drive thru there a couple times 
Get a feel for it
Park and imagine plowing it for 
How long will it take you?
Compare it in size to something you plowed for other guys you worked for in the past 
How long did those places take you?

Multiply that time by the hourly rate you need to make (it should be a little more than what you were getting as a sub) 
And that's your price

Depending on how they want to be bid to 
(Per push? Per inch? Per season?) 
You may need to do a little more figuring.

Let's say the price you imagined was $150 
That's for 1-3"
But it will take more to do 4-6",7-9" or 10-12"
So your prices should go up incrementally

IF the bid is geveric "per push" go with your 4-6 price as that will be the most common push you do (1-3 ,4-6,7-9 ... 4-6 being right in the middle) 
If you get a 10-12 you get a little skunked but there would be more 4-6 or 1-3 to make up for it over the season 
It's an averages game.

Same thing with if they ask for a seasonal price ... take your 4-6" number and multiply by the average number of snow falls over the last 4-5 years. 
Let's say that's 20
If your 1-3" number is $150
Perhaps your 4-6" number is $185
So 20 x $185 is $3700.00 
And that's a seasonal number

How to price.. the cliff notes version

Also remember to add in optional upsells in any price quote like sanding/aggregates applications ; ice melt/salting and/or snow hauling/relocation (especially important for smaller lots with poor storage options)

If you don't have means for those services, find a sub.
I make way more money hauling, sanding, salting than I do plowing ... if I could only do those things and have a fleet of salt/liquid trucks I would.
So don't be afraid of contacting a larger company for help on the "extras".. they're very unlikely to take your truck plowing from you.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

tpendagast said:


> So Jon,
> 
> This is what you do.
> 
> ...


Well said sir!
Most informative and honest post I've seen on PS in sometime.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TKLAWN said:


> Well said sir!
> Most informative and honest post I've seen on PS in sometime.


Must not have logged on in quite some time..


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Must not have logged on in quite some time..


stay on point please


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I see Faifield Ave? Where in jersey are you? Did you check on commercial insurance yet? Quick guess is 275.00 plus the walks.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

@ Randall-Ave
Looks like a couple of blocks NE from Mountain ridge country club NJ


----------

